# Sealing Tongue and Groove Paneling



## elkheimer (Feb 28, 2008)

I need some advice -

I had some pine cut, planed, and dried into 1x6 T&G boards last fall, and intend to panel the ceiling and walls of our rustic cabin with it this spring/summer. We are rarely there in the winter, so for the most part, it's unheated (northern Wisconsin).

My questions are, what type of sealer should I use? Do I need to seal both faces? How about the cut ends?

Should I spray or brush or roll? I'm doing a couple of thousand square feet.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------

